# Er hat es geschafft ......



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2005)

...und es war nicht einmal sooo schwer....
Unser Kollege MichaelB ist mit dem heutigen Tag ein vollwertiges Mitglied der Bellygemeinde  |supergri 
Die "Entjungferung" lief wie geschmiert  |supergri 

Aber von Anfang an.....

ich traf gegen 18:15 Uhr in Dahme ein....draussen dümpelten bereits zwei Bellies und am Strand lag ein Drittes  |kopfkrat 
Nach kurzem Telefonat  #d stellte ich dann fest, dass der Herr MichaelB eine schöpferische Pause eingelegt hatte(Kraft schöpfen  |supergri  ). Ich rödelte also schnell auf und dann ran an den Fisch.







Ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht....kaum waren wir im Wasser, da drillte der Bellyneuling bereits seinen ersten Fisch...... #c .....und im übrigen echt gekonnt gelandet....fast wie tausendmal gemacht  #6 






So konnte es weitergehen .... und tatsächlich.....






und kaum gelandet, rappelt es doch schon wieder.....
soviel zum Thema Anfängerglück  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

...ich musste zum Glück ja knipsen, aber AndreasG wollte doch mal genauer schauen, wie der Kollege denn das so macht....geht ja gar nicht...
Neu in dem Metier und gleich alles abgreifen, was Flossen trägt  #d 






also kurz geplauscht und flauschig weitergeangelt ..... AlBundy (Alex) hat dabei richtig entspannt  |supergri 






doch wieder zurück zu unserem "Frischling". Während Andreas endlich auch mal wieder Kontakt hatte, konnte Michael in seinem Rücken nur müde schmunzeln.....hatte er doch zeitgleich wieder Fisch am Haken  #q 






Diesmal ein etwas kleinerer Nemo.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

.....es hat richtig Spaß gemacht zu beobachten, mit welcher Hingabe und Freude unser MichaelB gefischt hat......
Selbst einen spektakulären Hornidrill von Andreas nahm er völlig relaxed hin ....klar, denn auch in dieser Disziplin hatte er mitlerweile die Nase vorn  |supergri 

Zum Abschluss hat er dann noch den Unterschied zwischen V-Tube und Togiak herausfinden müssen......






wobei ein Vorteil hier klar zu erkennen sein dürfte.....Selbst ein noch so neidischer Kollege kann eine RT V-Tube nicht so leicht zum Kippen bringen  |supergri  |supergri  (sorry Andreas  |supergri )






alles in allem .....Spitze..... und wieder ein Bellyfahrer mehr auf der Ostsee  |supergri ....nun wird es langsam einsam am Strand ....

Der nächste den wir "umbiegen" werden ist wohl der Herr Brösel  #h 

Ach ja..... hier noch ein Bild vom Fang des "Entjungferten".......
Ein kleiner Teil, denn der grösste Teil war sooo glitschig, dass er glatt wieder in den "Teich" geplumpst ist ;-)







Fazit : Gelungener Bellyeinstieg....Suchtfaktor riesengross....Wiederholung fest ins Auge gefasst.....

Jungs...hat mächtig Spass gemacht.....

Wann geht's wieder los ???

 #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Supersache und tolle Fotos Herr Wasserfotograph!  #6


----------



## kanalbulle (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Ihr seit mir die richtigen |supergri #6
Würde mich ja auch gern mal infizieren lassen ! :k
Ich könnte wetten, wenn ihr Neulingen ein Belly zum testen zur Verfügung stellen würdet und gleich ein "neu verpacktes" dabei hättet, würde man euch das gleich abkaufen wollen ! |supergri
Das nenne ich Unterricht der Extraklasse !!!
Petri Heil dem Durchstarter und seinen Lehrern.
...macht euch Selbstständig - das ist ´ne Marktlücke !!!


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

yo, was für ein Tag... |bla: 

Nachmittags wollte ich mir ja eiiigentlich spontan ein V-Tube kaufen - das wurde nach einem Telefonat von Locke allerdings gecancelt: Locke ist offizieller Tester eines Jenci Belly und hat mir daraufhin sein Togiak erstmal leihweise "überlassen". 
An dieser Stelle meinen herzlichen Dank an Locke :m 

Angekommen in Dahme erstmal eine kurze Camel ins Gesicht und die Küste gecheckt. Kurz darauf trafen AlBundy und AndreasG ein, aus dem Auto von Andreas meinte ich Musik vernommen zu haben, die ich auch mag 
AndreasG vermachte mir kurzerhand einen Rutenhalter und einen Stringer - auch hierfür nochmal vielen Dank :m 

Runter ans Wasser, ein kurzes "Kommste klar" von Andreas, ein "Yo, und wenn nicht - dann schrei ich" von mir, und schon paddelten die beiden los. Ich habe null Routine mit dem Belly, also dauerte das einen Moment länger bei mir #c 

Die neue Spro Universal60 mit der eben so neuen Blue Arc 8200 und dem neuem 12g Skjöld klar gemacht, meine schon etwas ältere, und seit ihrem Kauf vor 18 Monaten bislang fischlose Daiwa VulcanZ mit der Mitchel 310X und einer kleinen Wasserkugel mit Heringsfetzen klar gemacht. und ab auf´s Wasser :z 

Dort stellte ich erstmal fest, daß zwei Ruten mit unterschiedlicher Art zu fischen als Rookie irgendwie eine Nummer zu heavy war... außerdem ging ein kräftiger Graupelschauer auf uns nieder, so daß ich mich erstmal zu einem Rückzug ans Ufer entschloß. Dort gab es eine kleine Brötchenzeit und ein Starweiner ( das perlte aber auch... |rolleyes ) - das UL Spielzeug wurde auf Blinker umgerüstet.

Zurück auf´s Wasser |laola: 

Was dann passierte übertraf sämtliche Erwartungen / Hoffnungen... irgendwie waren die Dorsche sowas von verliebt in meinen 10g Thor an der UL :k das Rütchen bog sich bei den Drills der durchweg schönen Leos gern mal bis ins Handteil und vermittelte einen Drillspaß, wie ich ihn noch nie erleben durfte. Allerdings waren die "Brandungsdorsche" ( so eben maßig ) extrem glitschig #c 

Irgendwann wechselte ich die Rute, nun kam der rot/schwarze Skjöld an die Reihe: 1.Wurf / erster Dorsch - 2.Wurf / zweiter Dorsch... so ging es lustig weiter #6 

Nach einem erneute Rutenwechsel kam der erste wirklich gute Leo und ab da hab ich die Maßigen eingesammelt. 

Zwischendurch habe ich einen Hornie an der UL im Drill verloren und einen ca 70er verhaften können :l 

Nach insgesamt incl kurzem Landgang dreieinhalb Stunden BellyBoat war Feierabend und ich um eine Erkenntnis reicher: Brandungsgammeln ist nach wie vor eine feine Sache, aber zum verwertbare Fische fangen sind andere Methoden geeigneter #6 

Fazit: ein klasse Hornie und insgesamt 14 Dorsche an einem super Nachmittag/Abend auf dem Wasser lassen nur eins zu: die näxte Belly-Tour #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S. das letzte Mal, daß ich so viel an der Ostsee gefangen habe ist ungelogen 27 Jahre her...


----------



## kanalbulle (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Prima #6
Und da du jetzt Experte bist, gib mir mal ´ne Kaufempfehlung.
Will mich mal bei EBAY umsehen und nicht in die Sch..... fassen !
Besser noch, deine "Lehrer" melden sich mal zu Wort.
Ich nehme an, dass ihr schon einiges an BB getestet habt.
Gibt´s was gutes für wenig Teuro ?
Sorry für kommende dumme Fragen aber...
was sollte alles dazu gehören ??? Flossen mit dabei - Rutenhalter ....?
Habe echt keine Peilung und auch erst einmal mit ner Spinrute am Strand gestanden.......man war das peinlich - zum Glück weit weg von Deutschland |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

derzeit gibt es V-Tubes von RT für 99 Pi€pen in Neustadt, der Höker hatte letzte Woche auch noch bei ebax eingestellt.

Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, auch die kurze Vergleichsfahrt heute mit dem RT konnte noch keine 100%ige Überzeugungsarbeit leisten... erstmal ´ne Nacht drüber schnarchen |schlafen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kanalbulle (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

jo mach das - hast es dir verdient 
Ich will auch nichts übereilen - die Saison ist ja noch lang bzw. kommt immer wieder.
Wenn du dich entschieden hast mach mal piep #6


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Feien Geschichte hier #6 
Ihr macht ja richtig was los. Klasse :m 

Könnt Ihr mal ein Fazit Togiak versus RT V-Tubes geben?
Vom Handling, Material, Größe und so weiter...............

Naja oder einfach sagen: gefällt mir besser |wavey: 

Viel Spaß noch,

Gernot #h


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Die "Entjungferung" lief wie geschmiert |supergri 
ttttttttttaaaaaaaaaattttttüüüüüüttttttttaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

toller bericht  und herzlichen glückwunsch zur entj.....g


gruß Krauthi


----------



## gerstmichel (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Feiner Bericht !! :m 

Da bekommt man ja gleich Fieber !!:c |supergri 

Ihr ward aber nicht weit draussen, oder ? Fein fein fein....


----------



## clava (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin auch,

schöne Berichte, das #6 . Belly-Fahren hat schon was ganz besonderes und das mit den verwertbaren Fischen ist unbestreitbar. Zumal tagsüber, wo ja beim Brandungsgammeln meist nix läuft, und dann das ganze Gerödel...

Weiterhin ne Menge Spass #h


----------



## worker_one (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

#rFeine Berichte. Und ein toller Einstand!!!
Ich glaub nen Belly könnt mir auch gefallen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

wenn das kein gelungener Einstieg war! #6 
Ich würde sagen: PERFEKT!
Ich trauere immer noch, dass ich nicht dabei war - aber dann hätte ja auch einer von uns barfuß paddeln müssen  
@Diggel: das mit der Sache "als hätte er es schon 1000x gemacht" ist so ein bisschen beängstigend beim BMichel...
Sei es Heringsangeln, Watangeln, Z-Spinnen or whatever - es sieht immer sofort aus wie bei einem "alten Hasen" (na gut...Hase... ).



> Der nächste den wir "umbiegen" werden ist wohl der Herr Brösel #h


Au jaaaaaAAAA! Wir sollten zunächst versuchen, ihn mit neuen Foto-Optionen zu ködern....

In der Hoffnung, unbedingt mitbellien zu können beim nächste Mal,
rthepreciousssstor #h


----------



## Fischbox (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin |wavey: 

Sehr clever von Dir Vossi, das Du von dieser schier unglaublichen Story Bilder mit eingestellt hast. Ich wäre da sonst nicht mit losgeschoben. Es geschehehn halt doch noch Zeichen und Wunder.
Der Herr B. aus HH hat tatsächlich ein BB bestiegen. Cool #6  Michael!!!
Herzlich willkommen im Club der Gummiliebhaber. 
Jetzt, so nach der ersten Fahrt musst Du mal ganz ehrlich sagen: Ein bißchen was hast Du doch vorher versäumt , oder?!
Egal, ich wünsche Dir für die Zukunft zumindest immer ordentlich Luft im Schlauch und den Galgen voller dicker Fische. :c


----------



## goeddoek (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@ MichaelB 

Gratuliere zu so einem tollen "Einstand". |schild-g 
Und dann auch noch gleich'n prima Bericht mit tollen Fotos dazu.Alle 8tung  |good: 

Aber mal 'ne Frage an deine Lehrer.Habe mir letztes Jahr auch ein Belly Boat in U-Form geleistet.Die ersten Versuche waren allerdings sehr anstrengend.

Entweder habe ich:

die falschen Flossen ( sind keine speziellen BB-Flossen, sondern aus'm Tauch Shop)

die falsche Technik ( lerne ja gerne etwas von Euch)

oder beides zusammen.

Wer hat Tipps für mich ?


Besten Dank im Voraus,

Georg


----------



## Fischbox (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> ...sind keine speziellen BB-Flossen, sondern aus'm Tauch Shop...



Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich genau die richtigen Flossen#6.
Ich sag mal Du machst alles richtig.

Hab auch 'n U-Boot und kann daher sagen, dass es nun mal so ist.  :m 
Belly fahren ist halt anstrengend aber auch sehr erfolgreich und kurzweilig.
Ich möchte das für mich eigentlich nicht mehr missen, aber wie es aussieht, sind meine Bellytage so langsam gezählt....


----------



## Locke (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Saubere Leistung, Männers! #6

Im ersten Augenblick hatte ich gedacht, als ich die ersten Bilder von MB sah, "oh Mann, nen harter Kerl, gleich mit 2 Ruten raus! RESPEKT!"
Das ist am Anfang wirklich hardcore 

Ich sach mal nen digges Pätri und keep on paddling!
Freut mich, das ihr Spass und Erfolg hattet.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Blauortsand (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Ich glaube seit dem ich im AB bin lese ich von Herrn B der sich bislang weigerte zu paddeln - freut mich, dass der Erstversuch so Prima hingehauen hat und Spass hattet Ihr ja wohl auch einen Menge! #6  #6  #6


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

gestern Nacht ganz vergessen... #t Danke an den Actor, daß er mir Weste und Flossen zur Verfügung gestellt hat :m 

@Jelle: nix geweigert - nur gezaudert |rolleyes 

@Fischbox: wie jetzt Tage gezählt ;+ 
Ach ja, HerrB kommt aus R  Und was ich bislang beim Angeln vermißt habe? Meistens die Fische  

@Gerstmichl: nö, weit raus brauchte man nicht und je näher die Dämmerung kam, desto dichter standen die Fische unter Land - schwer zu schätzen als Rookie, aber ich denke mal maximal 250m und später vielleicht 150m. Aber immer noch weit genug entfernt von jeder geworfenen Brandungsmontage #c 

Erstes Fazit nach einer Tour mit dem Togiak und einem kurzen Probepaddeln mit dem RT: das Togiak ist etwas kopflastig und die Sitzfläche drückt leicht durch - das RT als V-Tube ist schwerfälliger zu bewegen und der Wulstschlauch unbequem im Rücken.
Gegen Kopflastigkeit und durchdrückende Sitzfläche hätte der ehemalige Motorradschrauber aber spontan Ideen... #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: anbei ein Bild von meinem gestrigen Dream-Team :k


----------



## Fischbox (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Fischbox: wie jetzt Tage gezählt ;+
> Ach ja, HerrB kommt aus R  Und was ich bislang beim Angeln vermißt habe? Meistens die Fische



T'schuldigung, mein Fehler #q !! Aus R natürlich. Ich hoffe Du aus R oder alle anderen aus HH haben sich nicht beleidigt gefühlt wegen dieses Fauxpax's?! Wenn doch, dann nochmal tschuldigung #t   

Die Bellytage sind für mich daher gezählt, weil ich mir ein neues Sportgerät zum Wasserwandern bestellt habe. 
So schaut es aus :m 








Das gute Teil kommt ca. Anfang Juli :z  :z  :z  und dann wird fleißig trainiert. Wenn ich dann irgendwann meine, das ich genügend Routine und Sicherheit im Umgang mit dem Kajak habe, dann geht das auch auf die Ostsee damit. Vorher auf keinen Fall.
Bis dahin ist aber noch Bellyalarm...


----------



## Maddin (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Von mir auch nochmal Gratulation zur bestandenen Bellytaufe!! Und dann noch so gut abgeräumt......eigentlich frech  !


----------



## goeddoek (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich genau die richtigen Flossen#6.
> Ich sag mal Du machst alles richtig.
> 
> Danke Fischbox !
> ...


----------



## Locke (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@BellyMB


> P.S.: anbei ein Bild von meinem gestrigen Dream-Team


Sach mal, wie haste denn den Euro angeködert oder hast nen Dukaten-Leo gefangen???
:q
Gruss locke


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

cooler bericht!
das muss ich auch mal versuchen!nächstes jahr im april bin ich eh wieder auf fehmarn,da müssen mich unbedingt tim und heiko mal in die geheimnisse des bb einweihen:q:m
lg rob


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,





			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> @BellyMB
> 
> Sach mal, wie haste denn den Euro angeködert oder hast nen Dukaten-Leo gefangen???


 Jetzt ist es raus... #t  ich habe sämtliche Fische bestochen und dabei meine halbe Urlaubskasse um die Ecke gebracht...   #c  |rolleyes 

Der Taler mußte zum Größenvergleich mit meinem Mikro-Röllchen mit auf´s Pic, ein Streichholz hatte ich nicht gefunden...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Anni (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

super was ich da lesen und sehen konnte#6 #r 

auweia |kopfkrat   jetz hab ich was gesehen was ich auch gerne mal machen würde;+ wo genau kann man das ausprobieren#x ;+


----------



## gerstmichel (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

An jeder Ecke kann man Angelboote leihen, gibt es auch einen BB-Verleih?

Marktlücke?


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moinsen,
wenn ich jetzt schreibe, was mir zu dem Gezaudere von Herrn B. im Vorfeld und dem Jubilieren nach dem Angeltag einfällt, 
bin ich im nächsten Monat Spitzenkandidat für die Ferkelwahl...   :q  :q  :q 

Freut mich, dass der Funfaktor hoch war und MB ordentlich abgeräumt hat!!!  #6 


@ Rob

Ich scheide als BB-Berater aus, dat is nich meine Welt! Wenn überhaupt, dann n Pontoonboat, aber dat ist im Moment für mich unerschwinglich!  :c 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

alles klar heiko!dann werden wir halt am ufer die ruten wieder gemeinsam schwingen...mein boot werd ich wohl im flugzeug nicht mitnehmen dürfen:q
aber werde eh mehr tage anhängen,somit wird dem tim sein bb daran glauben müssen:q:q
lg rob


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> dann werden wir halt am ufer die ruten wieder gemeinsam schwingen...



Dat mook wi!!!  #6 



> somit wird dem tim sein bb daran glauben müssen



Ich werde derweilen mit Havkat die entspannte Meerforellenangelmethode Bei Moods & Malt perfektionieren! 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Dat mook wi!!!
> :


nagö warum schimpfst du mich jetzt#c :q:m#6 


			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde derweilen mit Havkat die entspannte Meerforellenangelmethode Bei Moods & Malt perfektionieren!
> :



das hat was!deswegen muss ich auch mehrere tage bleiben,um all die feinen möglichkeiten unterzubringen.
damit ich unter umständen auf dem havkatschen sessel nach moods&malt zu not auch mal über nacht die wache halten kann
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

@Fischbox: kaum "sesshaft" geworden, schon wird Neues ausprobiert... 
verdammte Angelei  ..
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! 
Dennoch "gute Nachrichten", denn zuerst dachte ich auch an "MirwerdendieFüßeamputiertunddeswegenkannichnichmehrpaddeln" o.ä.

@MB: das hätte ich gern: DukatenDorsche, die €uronen kacken...


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@ MichaelB

Prima gemacht, Du alte *Ex-Stranddroschke* :m 
Petri zu den Fischen #6


----------



## Broesel (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@MichaelB
na dann ma Petri zum gelungenen Belly-Einstieg... #6 Kann mir vorstellen, dass es richtig Laune gemacht hat...aber...ne neee..ich sach lieber nix...untreue Tomate...  |evil:  |kopfkrat  |supergri 




			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Der nächste den wir "umbiegen" werden ist wohl der Herr Brösel  #h



Nä..nenäää..nie nich..paaah...immerhin hab ich bald den ganzen Strand für mich ganz allein... |rolleyes  |supergri 



			
				Theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Au jaaaaaAAAA! Wir sollten zunächst versuchen, ihn mit neuen Foto-Optionen zu ködern....



Nö...nützt nix...dann nehme ich schon eher blauen Dieselnebel in brauner Brühe im HH-Hafen auf..., als dass ich Dänemark, Schweden und Norwegen unfreiwillig von der Seeseite fotoknipsen tu...:q

Keine Chance Jungs...außerdem hab ich keinen Bock soviel Fisch sauber zu machen..., denn Angeln soll ja Spaß machen...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

...Mensch Brösel...nu ma nicht so garstig .....
Ich hätte da noch zum Probepaddeln.....
wahlweise U-Tube oder V-Tube....
Flossen Marke "Entenfuss, oder Mares Geräteflossen....
Rettungsweste und Fanggarantie.....

alles Leihweise, weil wir uns sooo gut kennen......

Bei Interesse einfach Bescheid  |supergri 

Ich paddel auch nebenher und helfe anschliessend beim Versorgen des Fanges  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

zugegebenrmaßen habe ich vor einem Ausflug nach Skandinavien auch ordentlich Respekt - das Gute ist aber ja, daß man nur eben mal doppelt so weit raus muß wie vorher mal die Brandungsmontage geflogen ist und schon ist man beim Fisch #6 

@Broesel: aber Du hast schon recht, Angeln muß ja nix mit Fangen zu tun haben |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Fischbox: kaum "sesshaft" geworden, schon wird Neues ausprobiert...
> verdammte Angelei  ..
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!



Und ich erstmal. Allerdings nicht nur wegen der Angelei sondern wegen des Bootswanderns. Ist super erlebnisreich und man kann die Natur völligst aufsaugen. Und das dann noch mit Leo- und Mefo fangen kombinieren. Traumhaft :l 




			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch "gute Nachrichten", denn zuerst dachte ich auch an "MirwerdendieFüßeamputiertunddeswegenkannichnichmehrpaddeln" o.ä.



Das wäre nun wirklich kein Grund..  



@Gladiator, Vossi und Herr B 

Zu der "Bröselproblematik" : Ich denke einfach, dass er ein wenig Bedenken hat, sein Gelege so lange unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen. Ihr wisst ja, vor knapp 2 Jahren...

  |sagnix


----------



## theactor (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*






Das Bild ist ein echtes EVERGREEN |supergri 
Brösli: wären doch völlig neue Motive: Belly von unten...Land von der Ferne...
Den Respekt kann ich ja sehr gut nachvollziehen - aber man muss ja nicht alleine paddeln. Und dann hat man immer die notwendige Sicherheit im Hintergrund, der einem notfalls einen erotischen Drilling durch die Lippe zieht und einen so über Wasser hält! #6 
Und wenn Du Dir tatsächlich niemals nicht eins kaufen möchtest, tätige doch ab und zu mal ein "Gastpaddeln"! Genug edle Spender haben wir ja hier! Macht schon viiiel Spaß!

Tatsächlich ist das Gelegeargument in triftiges...
Würde sich jemand bereit erklären, in der Zwischenzeit weiterzubrüten?!#c |kopfkrat


----------



## Fischbox (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich ist das Gelegeargument in triftiges...
> Würde sich jemand bereit erklären, in der Zwischenzeit weiterzubrüten?!#c |kopfkrat



Bin leider zu schwer #c . Hab schon immer Probleme das bei mir alles heile bleibt wenn ich mich hinsetze. Und dann auch noch auf fremde Eier draufhocken. Neee, lass mal lieber sein. Das ist mir glaube ich zuviel Vetantwortung... |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

vielleicht kann MacGuyver ja eine besonders stabile Version für Brösel basteln - ich meine jetzt wegen Gelege  

Ein weiteres Fazit im Vergleich der beiden Belly-Typen: im RT paddelt man eher wie ein Taucher, im Togiak eher wie ein Radfahrer. Zweitere Art des Antriebes gefällt meinen angefransten Knien besser.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

....hat Ihm eigentlich mal jemand schonend beigebracht, dass das Ganze eh' nix bringt  |kopfkrat 
Ist doch gemein, den armen Herrn Brösel da so vor sich hinbrüten zu lassen.... |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Fischbox (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Gut Ding will Weile haben. Es ist schließlich ein sehr sehr großes Ei... |supergri


----------



## theactor (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*







Vielleicht ist es auch nur die Angst, dass es schlüpfen könnte, in seiner Abwesenheit.. ich habe Sorge, dass das Etwas keine Augen, sondern Objektive hat...mit Zoomfunktion...


----------



## Reppi (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Schööööööne Geschichte !!!!!!!
Das freut mich ungemein, dass einer der der letzten Strandmohikaner solch eine kleine Sternstunde erleben konnte ( fehlte ja nur noch ne Platte...).
Nachdem ich heute endlich mein Trainingslager (Krankenhaus) beendet habe, bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder zu jeder Schandtat bereit....
PS.
@MB 
Das mittelchen hat bei mir erst NACH der großen Hafenrundfahrt gewirkt; ging aber auch so..........


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Michael :m glückwunsch auch von mir zum gelungenem Einstand.
Ihr macht mich ganz heiss.
Ich glaube es dauert nicht mehr lange bis ich mit auch in so´n 
LKW-Schlauch mal reinsetz.


----------



## Medo (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Schööööööne Geschichte !!!!!!!
> Das freut mich ungemein, dass einer der der letzten Strandmohikaner solch eine kleine Sternstunde erleben konnte ( fehlte ja nur noch ne Platte...).
> Nachdem ich heute endlich mein Trainingslager (Krankenhaus) beendet habe, bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder zu jeder Schandtat bereit....
> PS.
> ...


 
du säckel#d 

während du dich im krankenhaus verwöhnen lassen hast und den laggointruder genossen hast (armer hund) habe ich hart zu tun gehabt.

aber nächstes mal werde ich bärbel besuchen|supergri |supergri ,
während du durchlaufbesuch hast|bla:


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

yo, so´n LKW Reifen hat schon was  

@Reppi: wie jetzt erst nachher?

Gruß
Michael, morgen mit Watbüx unterwegens :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@ Oh-nemo....... das muss am Vornamen liegen  |supergri 
hätten wir Dich bei dem ganzen "ge*brösel*" doch fast vergessen  |supergri 
Wenn Du magst, dann gilt für Dich das gleiche Angebot zum Testen wie für den "Eierleger" 
Wir machen da mal was klar  :g 

@ El Actore

so Sönke......näxte Woche habe ich mal wieder einen Kurztrip per Belly geplant.
MichaelB wird sich sicher anschliessen...bei Andreas hab' ich auch keine Bedenken....wie schaut's denn mit Dir aus.....  ;+


----------



## MichaelB (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

kommende Woche steht bei mir leiderst voll unter dem Zeichen der Arbeit... #c  seit gestern sind wir vorerst ein Mann weniger und ein anderer Mitarbeiter wird die Tage jetzt Vater, da wird nix gehn bei mir.

Aber kommende Woche werde ich dafür sorgen, daß Actore sich nicht mit der Hand am Grund festhalten und weder oben ohne, noch barfuß paddeln muß - werde mir die nötigen Accessoirs zulegen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## troutcontrol (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

hi fischbox,

das mit dem kayak ist die richtige entscheidung, hab mir im dezember ein s.o.t. von ocean kayak zugelegt und bin begeistert. du bist schätzungsweise 5-10x schneller unterwegs als mit dem bb, kommst auch bei gegenwind sowas von problemlos raus und fühlst dich nach 5 min geborgen wie in mutters schoß. 
hinsichtlich der angelei kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mir neulich in dahme so vorkam wie auf der ms najade vor über 20 jahren, als es noch richtig fisch in der nordsee gab.
ich hoffe nur, dass du keine probleme mit dem einsteigen bekommst, das sieht mir auf dem photo doch sehr geschlossen aus.


----------



## Reppi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Also bevor Oh-Nemo sich in eine Ente verwandelt, kauft Brösel sich das zweite BB..... |supergri 
Ich habe ja mal den verklärt, ängstlichen Gesichtsausdruck von Jörg (Oh-Nemo) 
geniessen dürfen, als er mein BB testen sollte..... |supergri   

@Medo
Du wirst mit einer Frau nicht fertichhhh; wat willst Du dann mit 2 ????   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Ich hatte gehofft, mein  Heilungsprozeß würde durch ein kleines Päckchen von dir voran getrieben, aber Pustekuchen..... |kopfkrat  #c   
@DD
Kurze Info, wenn ihr los wollt !!


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Hi,

@DD: ich überlege ev. am Sonntag oder Mittwoch loszulegen (entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt...#d ). Dienstag ginge ev. auch -- aber wohl erst gegen Abend.

@MB: .. was bedeutet, ich muss irgendwie an die Fußwatschen und AnkerWeste kommen..

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@ Reppi / Sönke.....

also wenn, dann evtl. am Mittwoch.
Aber ich werde definitiv nicht vor 18:30 Uhr am Wasser sein können.
Let's talk about it  |wavey:


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

@DD: yeeeah! Allzu lange in den Abend wird indes nicht gehen, da ich Do früh wieder ran muss... 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @MB: .. was bedeutet, ich muss irgendwie an die Fußwatschen und AnkerWeste kommen..


 Ich bin Montag wegen Flossen unterwegs und könnte Dir Deine Watschen nebst Weste und Anker rum bringen :m 

Evl geht ja doch irgendwie irgendwas am Mittwoch... |kopfkrat  ich werde mal in mich gehen - nein Reppi, nicht so wie Du jetzt denkst  

Gruß
Michawel


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Super Bericht Vossi und geile Pic´s! Glückwunsch zur bestanden Wassertaufe und Entjungverrung, Micha!!!!#6#6#6 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich dann auch endlich mal Besitzer eines BB´s....... Leute, bis nächstes Jahr :q:q:q.......


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Das gute beim B ist ja,dass er gerade so eine Art Fischschock hat...und nervöse Zuckungen... das wird schon noch mit Mittwoch... |wavey: 

Stell Dir nur vor, Michael: erst wenige Meter draußen, der Thor taumelt---BAMM! Der Dorsch hängt, bockt, die Rutenspitze tief im Wasser....
naaaaa?!|bla: 

:g


----------



## gerstmichel (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@theactor

fies, oder? Find ich schon. |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat #d 

Das ist ja schon Folter.|uhoh: 

Wo ist eigendlich der smile dem das Wasser im Mund zusammenläuft?  |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Reppi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Mittwoch gegen abend hört sich gut an ....
Werde dann auch ein paar Wattis versenken.....
Wir snaken noch mal...


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

@gerstmichel: so muss man halt mit dem BrandungsgammelB umgehen |smash: #y 
 
Hmmm... smilie... da fiele mir dieser hier ein:


----------



## Broesel (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

man seit ihr doof... #q :q  nein...ich lese hier gar nicht weiter...nein nein...ihr bekommt mich nicht, ich werds auch gar nicht erst testen, sonst.....ich geh jetzt erstmal wieder brüten.... |kopfkrat :q


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Hi,

|supergri Happy brüting , Joerch! 
Irgendwann wird "es" schlüpfen.. und irgendwann kommst Du zum BB wie das Küken aus dem Ei (oder so... )

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

@Broesel: so fing es bei mir auch an, ich brütete... und brütete... seit zwei Jahren... und mir fielen alle möglichen Ausreden ein, die beste war immer noch "ach das nutze ich zu wenig und man kann nicht alles machen und überhaupt" - zu wenig nutzen werde ich es nicht, statt dessen lasse ich das Brandungsgammeln mal sein und überhaupt will ich endlich Fische fangen #h 

Über den Mittwoch ist vorhin eine dunkle Wolke gezogen, die heißt Überstunden... #c  einzig der daraus fallende Regen kann mich trösten  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

....shit Michael....., aber vielleicht lässt sich doch noch was arrangieren   
Denk doch nur mal daran...... *zweite Rute in die Hand, völlig anderer Köder....leicht durchgesackt....RRRummmms....Dorsch, der diesmal richtig Alarm macht...... * :q ....naaaaa ?????  :q  :q 

@ Brösel

wenn Du beim nächsten Mal dann Deine "niedlichen" Küstendorsche vorzeigst und Dir MB mit prall behängtem Galgen entgegenstapft und dann vielleicht noch etwas von _*Hammerdrill....jeder Wurf ein Treffer...Wahnsinn....Irre....total geiles Feeling.... *_ vorstammelt, dann wirst auch Du irgendwann Dein Gelege verlassen  :q  #h

Wir kriegen die Jörgs alle  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Reppi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@Joerch
Und dann noch ein gaanz anderer Aspekt;
wat würden das für geile Drillbilder mit der "Unterwasser-Kamera" ergeben........
ach neee.......Du wärst ja mit den vielen Drill´s ja schon ausgelastet.. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Broesel (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Joerch
> Und dann noch ein gaanz anderer Aspekt;
> wat würden das für geile Drillbilder mit der "Unterwasser-Kamera" ergeben........
> ach neee.......Du wärst ja mit den vielen Drill´s ja schon ausgelastet.. :q  :q  :q



@Vossi, ElThore und alle anderen "michzumbellyverführenwoller"

Reppi bringst es auf den Punkt...Belly ist nix für mich..weil nix mehr Zeit zum Knipsen....|thinkerg:   :q


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Belly ist nix für mich...



Aber es wäre Deine Chance, entlich mal auf ne Sandbank zu kommen.  #y  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oh-nemo....... das muss am Vornamen liegen  |supergri
> hätten wir Dich bei dem ganzen "ge*brösel*" doch fast vergessen  |supergri
> Wenn Du magst, dann gilt für Dich das gleiche Angebot zum Testen wie für den "Eierleger"
> Wir machen da mal was klar  :g


Aber gerne doch :m


			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Also bevor Oh-Nemo sich in eine Ente verwandelt, kauft Brösel sich das zweite BB..... |supergri
> Ich habe ja mal den verklärt, ängstlichen Gesichtsausdruck von Jörg (Oh-Nemo)
> geniessen dürfen, als er mein BB testen sollte..... |supergri


Ja Uwe :q das streite ich auch nicht ab 
Ich hab aber jetzt meine Gummiwurst verscheuert und hab wieder Platz in der Garage.
Hab ja auch irgendwie mehr Bock auf´n ODC Ruderboot wie Du eines besitzt,aber wie gesacht hab ich beides noch nicht angetestet.



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Wir kriegen die Jörgs alle  :q  :q  :q


I hope so ....  :q


----------



## AndreasG (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@Dorschdiggler

Mittwoch ins BB passt mir gar nicht, da bin ich mit Stephan zum Fliegenwedeln unterwegs.


----------



## Medo (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@broesel

wir kriegen sie alle


----------



## MichaelB (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....shit Michael....., aber vielleicht lässt sich doch noch was arrangieren
> Denk doch nur mal daran...... *zweite Rute in die Hand, völlig anderer Köder....leicht durchgesackt....RRRummmms....Dorsch, der diesmal richtig Alarm macht...... *:q ....naaaaa ????? :q :q


 Oh Mann, machts mir nur richtig schwer...  für kommende Woche steht bei mir leider wieder von 7 - 8 arbeiten auf dem Zettel - neiiin, ich meine das andere 8 Uhr |uhoh: und da wird mein Drang nach Strampelei im Belly doch relativ gedämpft sein #c 

@Broesel: DAS ist nun aber eine extrem müde Ausrede |rolleyes in einer Drillpause hast Du immer noch genug Zeit zum Knipsen, außerdem muß man auf einmal gar nicht mehr jede Sekunde den Wobbler im Wasser haben wenn der Stringer voll ist :g 
Und stell Dir mal vor, wie geiiil das ist, wenn ein halber Meter am kurzen UL-Rütchen bockt und strampelt, die Rutenspitze mit jeder Kopfnuss ins Wasser peitscht und er dann doch den anderen am Galgen Gesellschaft leisten darf #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

...dazu bastelst Du Dir einen Kamerahalter, den Du Dir um die Wade wickelst, Selbstauslöser, >perfekte Drillphotos und schon hast Du (mal wieder) Photopreise an der Wand.

Fangen wir doch mal so an: Du machst die Probetour nur mit Cam (Jungz-- So wird das was!! ... jawohl!!) und photographierst die Fänge der Begleitung.
Also Mittwoch. Alles klar, Joerch?

:q


----------



## AlBundy (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin zusammen,

es war ganz klar ´ne feine Sache mit ´ner mächtigen Portion Spaß. Mir war an diesem 
Abend leider nicht mehr vergönnt auch mal ein kurzes Gefühl von Moshman´s Togiak
zu bekommen da meine Wathose im Keller einen unerwarteten Wassereinbruch gemeldet
hatte. (...das Biest)  Das hält mich natürlich nur kurz auf, soll heißen, hab tierische Lust auf eine neue Runde. Wer Lust dazu hat, meldet sich.
 Glückwunsch nochmal MichaelB!!!


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Was soll man(n) dazu noch sagen 

#r #r #r 


(tolle Fotos und schöner Bericht) Danke#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> @Dorschdiggler
> 
> Mittwoch ins BB passt mir gar nicht, da bin ich mit Stephan zum Fliegenwedeln unterwegs.




.....der leibe Stephan hat auch ein Belly  :q 

bring Ihn doch einfach mit  #h


----------



## AndreasG (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@Dorschdiggler

Erstmal  |schild-g  altes Haus !

Und nu zu Stephan...sicher hat er ein Belly aber hat er auch ein Boot ? :q (tschuldigung Stephan)
So wie es momentan aussieht fällt der Mittwoch für mich kompl. aus  :c 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

Happy B-Day Diggler #h 

@AndreasG: geteiltes Leid... mein Mittwoch wird auch eher ins statt ans Wasser fallen #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@Dorschdiggler

Happy Birthday auch von mir!   #h 

Wenn du am Mittwoch immernoch los willst; ich kann den ganzen Nachmittag
bis ...ich sag mal 1800h, muß danach noch auf Schicht.
Schade das MichaelB und AndrasG Überstunden auf´m Zettel haben, bleibt ja
dann noch das WE...

Gruß, Al


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin alter Mann,

 |birthday:  |laola:  #v  |jump: 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Hi,


hier herrscht ja rasantes Altern vor..
HAPPY GEB-DAY!
Darauf stossen wir mal an am Mi,ne! :g 

|wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Jepp.auch aus dem schönen Wahrenholz geht mein allerherzlichster Glückwunsch an den Digglergott aus Reinfeld. Feier tüchtig und lass Dir das heute richtig gut gehen. #6  #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

erstmal Danke für Eure Glückwünsche.......so langsam geht's auch wieder und das mit der festen Nahrung hat eben auch schon wieder geklappt  :q 

Zu Mittwoch

@ Alex

ich werde erst gegen 18:30 Uhr aufschlagen, da ich vorher arbeiten muss.

@ All

wer ist denn überhaupt noch dabei ???


----------



## Reppi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Auch von mir alles Gute zum 50.!!! :q  :q 
Also ich will/wollte in der Woche unbedingt los .......


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

@Reppi: dann Mittwoch - ist doch klar, oder?
Das Einzige was mich abhalten kann ist Welle...

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

mein einziger Lichtblick wäre Freitag... schau mer mal. 

Den Mittwochs-Anglern vorab schon mal viel Petri (und keine Welle  )

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Wenn es zeitlich klappt bin wäre ich gerne auch am Mittwoch mal als "Klug********r" dabei :q
Muss mir doch schon mal paar Reifen und Pontons unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

klugs ch eis ser soll das heissen,wurde wohl vom "Sytem" gecancelt :q


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

@Oh: yeah - do that!
Wenn Welle ist, kannst Du - mit angstverzerrtem Gesicht  - auch gerne meines benutzen :g 

|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Oh: yeah - do that!
> Wenn Welle ist, kannst Du - mit angstverzerrtem Gesicht  - auch gerne meines benutzen :g
> ...


Sönke,dangge.Das gibt doch in der Apotheke Windeln für Grandies,die werd ich mir schon mal besorgen :q


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

:q ...und bring gleich Brechbecher für Weich-tore mit  

|wavey:


----------



## Broesel (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

wie jetzt...schon wieder ein Joerch....  erledigt??... :c 
Nein...ich bleib standhaft...und wünsch euch viel Fisch und Spaß..etc.... |wavey:


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Hallo Brösel...

was machst'n Du am Mittwoch?!
MM?
Vielleicht mal Lust vorbeizuschauen?!
Soo.. ganz .. unverbindlich?!
Keine Angst .. wir zwingen Dich zu nichts... _(*grausiges EdgarWallaceLachen*)_


----------



## Broesel (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

tja...oder in diesem Falle...eher Gottseidank...:q ...hat mich mein Arbeitgeber vollends in Beschlag.  Und nach der Frühschicht bin ich meist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ..und brüte ne Runde... :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@Oh-nemo

wenn Du irgendwie an eine Rettungsweste kommen kannst, dann bringe ich Flossen und Zweitbelly mit.... überleg's Dir  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

@Brösel: ich prangere an, mit welcher _brütalen_ Vehemenz Du hier versuchst, Ausflüchte zu suchen  :q 

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Brösel: ich prangere an, mit welcher _brütalen_ Vehemenz Du hier versuchst, Ausflüchte zu suchen  :q
> 
> |wavey:



......noch Sönke...noch.....

er hat sich nur noch nicht ausgemalt, wie gei l ein Horhechtdrill auch unter der Wasseroberfläche ist...(oben kennt ja schon jeder  :q  ).

Oder wie es wohl aussieht, wenn am Grund die Dorsche den langsam gezupften Gummischwanz verhaften  :q 

*Früher oder später kriegen wir Ihn doch *  #h


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Ne "ganz einfache Weste" hätte ich noch über............


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> @Oh-nemo
> 
> wenn Du irgendwie an eine Rettungsweste kommen kannst, dann bringe ich Flossen und Zweitbelly mit.... überleg's Dir  :q  :q


Klar ,hab doch so ein Automatik Teil.
Ob ich mich da dann auch reinsetz werd ich aber gaaaanz vom Wind/Wetter abhängig machen 
Ententeich wird bevorzugt :m


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



> Ententeich wird bevorzugt :m


So sieht das aus Jörg, notfalls bleiben wir beiden Weichnasen an Land, trinken Gerstensaft und jagen Hornies  

|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht das aus Jörg, notfalls bleiben wir beiden Weichnasen an Land, trinken Gerstensaft und jagen Hornies
> 
> |wavey:


Jo,das is ne feine Idee 
Ich hatte letztens einen jungen Burschen so um die 20 jahre gesehen,der konnte es garnicht abwarten in die Fluten zu steigen.In Hubertsberg bei ner strammen Welle und NNW 4+
Der Kerl hatte wirklich keine Angst #d


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

....also seh' ich das Richtig.....kann meine Reisschüssel mit dem zweiten Belly und Flossen beladen....ja oder ja  ;+ 



 :q  :q  :q  :q .....und der Nächste mit unheilbarer Infektion ist fast angesteckt  :q  

:z  :z  :z


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,



> und der Nächste mit unheilbarer Infektion ist fast angesteckt :q



Richtich! 
Nur im Falle von göbelwürdigen/gefahrversprechenden  Wellen würden zwei Weichgurken sich den festen Untergrund unter den Füßen mit Gerstensaft schöntrinken. :g 
Aber da wir hoffentlich Ententeich haben werden: BRING MiT!!

|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....also seh' ich das Richtig.....kann meine Reisschüssel mit dem zweiten Belly und Flossen beladen....ja oder ja  ;+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vossi #h mach den Schlickrutscher mal Seetüchtig :q


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Dat wird nen Spasssss !!
Ich werde so gegen 17:30 am Wasser sein; wann und wo schlagt ihr auf ??


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

...das geht ja fix ......
Na denn...... ich hoffe auf Ententeich und jede Menge Spaß  :q 
Wieder eine Entjungferung auf dem Meer  :q  :q  :q 

Ich werde, wie schon mehrfach geschrieben gegen 18:30 Uhr vor Ort sein.
Dahme Surferparkplatz


----------



## theactor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

Funky! Ich wede wahrscheinlich schon etwas eher da sein.
Und je nach Wetter schon mal antesten oder Hornies ärgern! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



> Ich werde, wie schon mehrfach geschrieben gegen 18:30 Uhr vor Ort sein


Immer diese Spitzen.........ich habe das schooon gelesen, aber die anderen sind ja auch mit angesprochen.. :q


----------



## AlBundy (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@ all

dann wird´s bei mir in der Woche nicht´s, sehr schade, wünsche allen viel PETRI  und ordentlich krumme Ruten  :q  

Das WE rückt ja schon näher und dann heißt es wieder:
"Wellendrehzahl 1700U/min liegen an Herr KaLeu!":q :q :q 

Kleiner Tipp gegen Seekrankheit: Ordentlich Essen, nicht zu fettig und Alkohol lieber* danach* genießen!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Spitzen.........ich habe das schooon gelesen, aber die anderen sind ja auch mit angesprochen.. :q


Ja,ne is schon klar :q
mal sehen wie ich Feierabend bekomme.Aber vor 18.00 Uhr werd ich wohl nicht aufschlagen,eher 18.30 Uhr.
Uwe,ist doch der P wo wir auch schon waren gelle?
Ansonsten hab ich ja noch n Handy dabei.
Freu mich schon auf Euch Chaoten #6 :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

...Klasse Jörg.....
wird sicher lustich..... :q 
Wind aus West , Stärke drei bis vier....ideale Bedingungen für so Landratten wie Dich und Sönke   
Hast Du eigentlich 'ne Wathose mit Stiefeln dran, oder benutzt Du Watschuhe (an der Neoprenbüx)  |kopfkrat 
(Du wirst ja wohl nicht die Atmungsaktive im Belly tragen wollen )


 #h


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

ich bin schon gespannt auf die DahmeWebCam morgen *zitter*
Und noch gespannter auf Jörg "ihm sein" Entjungfernung :g 
Bir morgen/gleich!
Reppi werde ich dann ja wohl als ersten am Wasser treffen?!

#h


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Klasse Jörg.....
> wird sicher lustich..... :q
> Wind aus West , Stärke drei bis vier....ideale Bedingungen für so Landratten wie Dich und Sönke
> Hast Du eigentlich 'ne Wathose mit Stiefeln dran, oder benutzt Du Watschuhe (an der Neoprenbüx)  |kopfkrat
> ...


Ne,da zieh ich die normale mit den angeschweissten Stiefeln an.
Zitter......So, erstmal knete machen


----------



## jimduggen80 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Zunächsteinmal ein toller Bericht!  #6 
Mir tränen richtig die Augen, wenn ich die Fotos betrachte :c 
Obwohl ich nicht weit von der Ostsee wohne, komme ich leider nicht oft zum Bellyeinsatz, da mir die Mitfahrmöglichkeit fehlt. Macht weiter mit solchen Berichten, denn da schmeckt man förmlich die Salzluft!


----------



## Reppi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



> Uwe,ist doch der P wo wir auch schon waren gelle?


Joooop !
Bei mir verschiebt sich das Erscheinen ggf.....................Krisengipfel ab 14:00-open End....
Mal sehen wann/wie ich am schnellsten da raus komme......


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,

@jimduggen80: Vielleicht gibt's ab heute Abend ja die Fortsetzung :g 

Also die Dahmecam... Ententeichteich sieht anders aus  

#h


----------



## Reppi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



> Also die Dahmecam... Ententeichteich sieht anders aus



Du Schisser !!! :q  :q 
Sogar unsere pessimistischen Freunde von BSH melden 1-2 !!!!!---das wäre dann GÄNSETEICH... :q


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

HI,
Ich werde mich dem Unwetter stellen..Gänsehaut hin, Entenbürzel her :g 

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

...also was ich da sehen kann, lässt mich frohlocken.....
Weiss ja nicht von wann der "Zittertor" seine Bilder hat.....
Schön ins Wasser, Richtung Leutturm paddeln und gemütlich mit dem
Wind zurücktreiben  :q 
Aber bitte Sönke....lass das Zittern im Wasser sein.......
auch aus kleinen Wellen können sonst Grosse werden...

@ Uwe

sieh' zu, dass Du rüberkommst  :q  #h


----------



## MichaelB (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

grad noch mit dem Schlottertor teleniert, er zittert wie Espenlaub |rolleyes 

Wenn es demnäxt vielleicht mal etwas ruhiger auf der Arbeit ist, bin ich auch unter der Woche mal dabei #h 

Gruß
Michael, der viel lieber an die Küste fahren würde, aber sich statt dessen mit zickigen Maschinen abärgern darf |uhoh:


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

..das is ein Gerödel immer...
Bin fast startklar! 
Mal sehen, ob ich vorher schon ein Ründchen drehe:g 

#h


----------



## Locke (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Loidde,

ich wünsche euch ne Menge Petri und viel grossen Fisch!
Bilderz bitteeee.

greetz
locke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

...so, dann werde ich mal das Geraffel in den Wagen werfen....
Wäre doch gelacht, wenn da nicht wieder ein kleiner Bericht bei rumkommt  :q 

@ MB

Jo man...... sieh' zu, dass da mal wieder ein Tag unter der Woche machbar ist  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

So,geht gleich los das grosse Abenteuer 
Hoffentlich bis später..... :q


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> So,geht gleich los das grosse Abenteuer
> Hoffentlich bis später..... :q



Junge komm bald wieder...
Ich wünsch dir ne angenehme Überfahrt nach Schweden!    :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> So,geht gleich los das grosse Abenteuer
> Hoffentlich bis später..... :q



Ja dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß dabei wenn Du Dir den Virus einfängst #6  #6 .

...und "Petri" auch an den Rest der BB-Flotte #h


----------



## MichaelB (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

>> live ticker actore-radio <<

"hammerharte Strömung - oh-Nemchen infiziert - gute Dorsche am Start - war das geil..."

Mehr hoffentlich mit Pix demnäxt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Nemchen, Gladiator, Diggelchen- Wat war denn nu genau los #c ? Gebt Laut, oder seid Ihr etwa schon wieder (oder immer noch |uhoh: ) in der Welle?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin Thomas.....


schau doch einfach mal hier 

 #h  #h  #h


----------



## Fischbox (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Thomas.....
> 
> 
> schau doch einfach mal hier
> ...



 |sagnix  #t 

Gruß von (Blind)Fischbox


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

War ne goile Nummer gestern Abend.
Klitzekleine Welle aber ordentlich Strömung.So,jetzt muss ich erstmal für´s 
Sommernacht-BB-Angeln anmelden


----------



## MichaelB (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

irgendwie stelle ich ja fest, daß ich zwar am WoE meiner Sonnengeilheit erlegen bin, nun aber ein Defizit bei meiner Angelsucht sich breit macht - und wie könnte man das besser auffüllen, als gemütlich im Schwimmring bis in die Dämmerung  

Ich kann aber nur Freitag und möchte als Neuling auf gar keinen Fall allein los, aber vielleicht... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin zusammen,

@MichaelB
ich würde sehr gern die Sucht mit dem Schwimmreifen um den Bauch mit dir teilen, doch leider hab ich am Fr. Spät und bin nicht vor 2300 zu Hause#c 
Wenn du jedoch ´ne Leiter organisierst und dich über´s Fenster rausschmuggeln kannst, dann...:k    ...ich lass den Motor laufen!!!:q 

Wenn jemand auch so tierisch Lust verspürt, ich wollt am So. rausfahren, gesetzt das Wetter ist auf unserer Seite.#h 

Grüße an alle, Al


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Moin,

na guuut, wenn Ihr mich unbedingt allein ins Eismmer paddeln lassen wollt... dann gehe ich eben Z*teln |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kurzer (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

Hallo Küstenjungs,


hab mal ne Frage. Auf dem einen Bilde wo die herrlichen Fänge neben dem Belly liegen sieht man einen schönen Rutenhalter am Belly montiert. Ich war nun Samstag im Baumarkt und habe mir diese Rohrverzweigungen besorgt.

Wie macht Ihr diese am Belly fest?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Locke (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*

@Kurzer
Rutenhalter ist mit einem Zurrgurt, den Du ebenfalls im Baumarkt als Meterware kaufen kannst befestigt.
Damit ich noch ein wenig Spielraum habe, ist das mit einem Schnellclip verschliessbar.

Gruss Locke


----------



## DanyS73 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Er hat es geschafft ......*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> War ne goile Nummer gestern Abend.
> Klitzekleine Welle aber ordentlich Strömung.
> ...


 
*:m TATÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :q *


----------

